# HO slot car racing in NC Sunday, June 11th



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Fellow Racers,
Next Sunday the racers of the Mid Atlantic Series will return to the 
monster road course at NCIS.

The Mid Atlantic Series
"MAS" Six
June 11, 2006 
North Carolina International Speedway
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston Salem, North Carolina 27127-9702

Pits Open at 9:00am 
Green Flag Drops at 1:30pm

THIS IS THE FINAL POINTS RACE UNTIL SEPETEMBER AS WE WILL HAVE A BYE 
MONTH IN JULY AND IN AUGUST THE MID ALTANTIC SERIES WILL HOST THE 
FIRST ANNUAL "END OF SUMMER GEAR UP" 


RULES: BOX STOCK CLASS

- Legal chassis are: Life Like Fast Tracker("M" chassis design, 
no "T' chassis will be allowed), Tomy Turbo, and Tyco 440-X2
- Chassis must use original stock gears. Tomy Turbo chassis may use 
either 7/22 or 7/25 stock Tomy gears.
- Front ends must be stock.
- Rear axles/hubs must be stock.
- Slip-on rear silicone tires may be used.
- Pickup shoes must be stock, but they may be flattened.
- Pick-up shoe springs must be stock but may be stretched.
- Motor brushes must be stock.
- Motor brush springs must be stock but may be stretched.
- Guide pins must be stock.
- NASCAR hard bodies must be used. Dodge Intrepids and post 2002 –
present Chevy Monte Carlos and Pontiac Grand prix bodies may be 
lowered as long as wheel wells and Rocker Panels are not altered
- Body must sit squarely on chassis
- No swapping of bodies between brands.

RULES: M/T-X/T CLASS

- Any front wheels/tires may be used
- Any rear wheels/axles with slip-on silicones only
- Rear magnet "center beam" may be filed for track clearance
- Any pickup shoes may be used EXCEPT for "POWER STEERING" shoes
- Any motor brushes and springs may be used
- The cluster gear shaft any be replaced with a screw
- Any guide pin may be used
- Arms must be stock, 14.5 OHM minimum, they must NOT be balanced
- An Aurora/Tomy/Playing Mantis NASCAR hard body must be used.

T-Jet BOX STOCK

- Chassis must be Copper TJet to be legal. 
- Chassis must be OEM except for the following. 

- Tire size limited to .350 min and .380 max. 
- Wheels must be plastic, OEM - No double flange hubs 
- Brushes must be OEM, Wizzard or Thunderbrushes 
- Pick up shoes must be OEM or mass produced replica, no ski shoes. 
- Armature must be OEM, 15 ohms or higher. 
- Must have 9 tooth pinion and 15 tooth crown gears. 
- Gears may be polished but stock in all other aspects. 

- Bodies must be Aurora, JL, Road Race Replica or any mass produced 
"American Sedan" 
- Body must be attached to chassis with 2 screws. 
- Body may be lowered, but all fenders and rocker panels must be 
intact. 
- Body must have all glass intact.


POINTS:

1st-95, 2nd-90, 3rd-85, 4th-80, 5th-75, 6th-71, 7th-67, 8th-63, 9th-
59, 10th-55, 11th-52, 12th-49, 13th-46, 14th-43, 15th-40, 16th-37, 
17th-34, 18th-31, 19th-28, 20th-25, 21st-23, 22nd-21, 23rd-19, 24th-
17, 25th-15, 26th-13, 27th-11, 28th-09, 29th-07, 30th-05, 31stà 04. 
Five additional points will be awarded per event for running either a 
current or former NASCAR replica paint scheme.
In addition "Top Rookie" points will be tallied at the end of the 
season. 

QUALIFYING:

At the first race of the season each driver will be given 5 laps to 
attempt their best lap time. The field will be set by qualifying 
order. Every other race lanes will be assigned buy the drivers total 
points accumulated at that point in the season.

RACE FORMAT:

Every event will be run with a "round robin" format. 

ENTRY FEES:

Each entrant will pay a $6.00 entry fee. This money will go towards 
cash prizes and merchandize to be awarded at the end of the season. 

Rules may be edited/modified during the season, with at least a 30 
day notice given before being enforced."

If you have any questions or need additional information please 
contact us at [email protected]

The Mid Atlantic Series "MAS" is sponsored by 
A & H HOBBIES
2500 Neudorf Road
Clemmons, North Carolina 27012
email [email protected]
336-499-4163
Located 1/2 mile off I-40 Exit 184
Home of the smoothest track in western North Carolina
and your connection for DASH MOTORSPORTS, WIZZARD and JW'S SPEED PARTS

Keep on Racing,
Bill Kurtz
Charlotte, NC

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/
Where Stock Car Racing meets HO


----------

